# Hot Water Problem at Seaside



## LLW (Jan 4, 2015)

As reported on wmowners.com:

".........Can cancel w/o penalty. 

No new reservations accepted until 3/1........"


http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340509#p340509


----------

